# Vintage Bicycle Swap Sunday April 17



## rollfaster (Apr 5, 2016)

Gateway coasters are hosting a vintage bicycle swap in conjunction with a automotive swap meet on Sunday April 17th.

https://stlouis.craigslist.org/bik/5498512973.html


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 8, 2016)

Bumping this.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 16, 2016)

It's tomorrow. See you there!


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 17, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who made it out to the Wentzville swap today. Nice bikes, parts and beautiful weather.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 19, 2016)

cool, who brought the Blue Bird?


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 19, 2016)

It belongs to matt( rusty2wheels). Always enjoy seeing it.


----------

